

Why Python chose Mercurial - gilaniali
http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0374/

======
mixu
The summary: "First, git's Windows support is the weakest out of the three
DVCSs being considered which is unacceptable as Python needs to support
development on any platform it runs on. Since Python runs on Windows and some
people do develop on the platform it needs solid support. And while git's
support is improving, as of this moment it is the weakest by a large enough
margin to warrant considering it a problem.

Second, and just as important as the first issue, is that the Python core
developers liked git the least out of the three DVCS options by a wide
margin."

I'm using Mercurial for the same reason - Windows support without complex
dependencies.

~~~
tjsimmons
My first ever DVCS was Mercurial, using it on both Windows and Mac. I recently
(last two months or so) switched to git, to try it, and due to what seemed to
me overwhelming use for the projects I saw across the web.

But, git felt weird. I don't know how to explain it other than that, but
reading Python's decision to go with Mercurial just seemed to reinforce that
to me. So I've switched back.

------
gilaniali
There is a lighting talk of some of the reasons at PyCon 2009.
<http://pycon.blip.tv/file/1947231/>

The talk starts at 3:45.

------
oomkiller
I think they mainly chose it because it's what the community wanted. Git is
very popular with Rubyists, and Pythonistas like to be a bit different than
Rubyists. Instead, they chose hg, which is essentially git, with different
names for things. Hg is a perfect fit for Python, as thats about how different
Python is from Ruby or vice-versa ;)

~~~
josephcooney
Or could it just be that mercurial is written in python?

~~~
VBprogrammer
I don't use Mercurial, but didn't they replace the last of the Python code
quite recently?

~~~
lenni
You are misinformed. Mercurial is still very much written in Python with a
small part in C.

